# Path to the waterfall of Palia Kavala forest at Greece with a7iii



## mallllias (Jun 1, 2020)

Hallo to everybody!!
This is a video, with some photos at the end, from a magical place at Greece..
This woods is at the north Greece at Palia Kavala village into the mountain.
A great forest with a water path all the way.
The waterfall isnt the greatest, but the trail is unique!
Enjoy this relaxing cool place that i've been some days before.


----------

